# Power management: New mainboard needed?



## bugboy (Jan 16, 2012)

I am happy with my FreeBSD installation for my home-NAS. FreeBSD 9, ZFS and various programs from the ports library are all running nicely, but there is only one flaw. I cannot get suspend/resume to work. I hoped that things would be better with FreeBSD 9, but it isn't. I think there is a problem with ACPI in combination with my mainboard (Asus M4N78-VM) using an AMD processor.

I could also use a bit more computing power on my NAS, so I am thinking of upgrading the mainboard, CPU and memory. I would consider the Gigabyte GA-HA65M-D2H mainboard with an Intel i3/i5 CPU. I would like to know if this mainboard could do a proper suspend/resume with FreeBSD and if the integrated Realtek RTL8111E NIC is any good (support for jumbo frames, Wake-On-Lan, ...)?


----------



## numpad5 (Jan 18, 2012)

Did acpi give any error messages on boot?


----------



## bugboy (Jan 19, 2012)

When I try to enter S3 or S4 then the harddisks spin down and display is switched off. Unfortunately, the computer doesn't switch off (fan and power LED stay on). I use a stock kernel (AMD64) and I don't load any special drivers. If I run *kldstat* then only kernel, zfs.ko and opensolaris.ko are loaded. The following messags are shown during a verbose boot: http://pastebin.com/yWNfz3E0

When I run *sysctl hw.acpi* no important things show:

```
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S1 S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S1
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: S1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 1
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
```
There is a weird issue when I run *acpidump -dt*. It generates the error message 
	
	



```
acpidump: RSDT entry 3 (sig OEMB) is corrupt
```
 The generated ASL can be downloaded here.

I also posted a message to the owner-freebsd-acpi@freebsd.org group, but didn't a response yet.


----------



## numpad5 (Jan 19, 2012)

That is kind of a new board, so maybe still has some quirks in it.  Outside of waiting for the drivers to get better, maybe there is a BIOS compatability setting for the power management?


----------



## bugboy (Jan 19, 2012)

I scanned through the BIOS settings and the ACPI kernel messages, but I couldn't find a setting that could make it work. That's why I am considering a new mainboard, but then I want to make sure that it works...

The only errors that I get from ACPI during boot are:

```
acpi0: reservation of fee01000, ff000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7ff00000 (3) failed
```

My display adapter uses the system's memory, so I guess that the BIOS locks some memory before ACPI gets activated. I have read some threads that mention that you can ignore these errors. I run the latest BIOS version, but this is not a particular new mainboard (over 2 years old).


----------

